# work out help



## preacher (Feb 15, 2009)

I am looking for a work out that is low impact on my back. I have been told by the Dr. that the disc between L3 and L4 is basically gone. I know I need to lose weight, however there are times when I can barely walk because of my back pain. I have radiating pain down my left leg that causes severe leg cramps. All of this said I do not want this to keep me down, I need to reclaim my life, can anyone help with suggestions?





Preacher


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

preacher said:


> I am looking for a work out that is low impact on my back. I have been told by the Dr. that the disc between L3 and L4 is basically gone. I know I need to lose weight, however there are times when I can barely walk because of my back pain. I have radiating pain down my left leg that causes severe leg cramps. All of this said I do not want this to keep me down, I need to reclaim my life, can anyone help with suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what is less impact than walking, unless you can do it in a pool. Do you have a YMCA or public pool near you? that is really all I can think of. Good luck!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Swimming is really best since the water takes so much pressure off and you do exercises in the water that you could never do on land. Swimming laps is an excellent workout as well and will burn a lot of calories too. Biking is also good since your not putting as much pressure on the discs like walking does. 

One thing you could do also. Ask your doctor about referring you for physical therapy. The therapist will not only help you with your back in keeping it flexible and blood going to the badly damaged area, but will also show you lots of other exercises you can do for the rest of your body.


----------



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.richardsimmons.com/j15/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=10&category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=81
There are videos like this that you can do sitting down that may help.

Also, walking, in moderation, may be a good choice. :walk:


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

If you're still checking for suggestions, I recommend a pedal exerciser that you sit in front of your chair. You can also sit it on a table to exercise your arms. Get one you can adjust the tension. Start off with less tension and gradually up the minutes you pedal and the tension as your back can handle it.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with Karen about seeing a physical therapist--they will be able to tell you what will help, and what won't cause more damage in the long run.

Kudos to you for wanting to keep active, in spite of your pain. A lot of people in your position would just become couch potatoes.


----------

